# need good plce to buy bags & oxg. absorbers



## Louie55 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all, I am looking for somewhere to buy mylar bags, oxygen absorbers and maybe some food grade buckets that are reasonably priced. I live in Montana so I am also looking for a place that has good shipping rates too. Thanks in advance! Louie


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the gallon mylars with the O2 absorbers on E-bay, 60 of em was 31 dollars an free shippin (ok, we now the shippin be figured in the price) so just a tad over 50 cents a bag. Not much more en what I pay local fer the regular gallon vac bags. 

We use the gallon size then put em in a food grade bucket with a good lid. That way we don't have ta open a large mylar bag if all we need be in a gallon bag.

Don't know if anybody got a better deal, if so, share please!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The best price I"VE found for 5 gallon buckets w. lids is Home Depot or Lowe's @ 3.54.

Deli's have them for $1 here if you want to clean or search for them; I particularly like the 2 gallon buckets they have.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SunflowerGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

The LDS site has foil pouches and O2 absorbers for a good price:

Online Catalog - Home Storage

Also, you should add a couple dried Bay leaves to every bag or container of your dried goods to prevent bugs.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I had a great transaction with Vackpack.com. Their prices are very competitive -- especially when you buy in bulk -- and they are discrete with their shipping. They use plain boxes, nothing that screams "Hey! I'm buying SHTF Emergency Supplies!!!!!"


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

the LDS website their family prepardness section for the one gal. size great quality good price / for larger sizes sorbant systems on web good people to deal with good luck


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hand warmers are on clearance at my local walmart. I didn't have enough on me, but I'm going back to clean them out. No shipping costs.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BizzyB said:


> They use plain boxes, nothing that screams "Hey! I'm buying SHTF Emergency Supplies!!!!!"


Yeah, that's my beef with Emergency Essentials. Love their stuff, but really, can at least one side of the box not scream SURVIVALIST!


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I buy my mylar bags, O2 absorbers, my lids with rubber gaskets from www.usaemergencysupply.com They all come in unmarked boxes and I like their service. :wave:


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Yeah, that's my beef with Emergency Essentials. Love their stuff, but really, can at least one side of the box not scream SURVIVALIST!


When you order, in the special instructions box, ask them to send it in unmarked box, they will.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

longtime said:


> When you order, in the special instructions box, ask them to send it in unmarked box, they will.


I would never have guessed! Thank you - I'll do that next time.

(I wonder if they have buckets that aren't marked, too, lol)


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

longtime said:


> When you order, in the special instructions box, ask them to send it in unmarked box, they will.


Holy cow! Thank you for that! You are officially my favorite person of the day!


----------

